# Tentative schedule now online



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The website has been updated to include a tentative schedule. It still has numerous gaps and TBDs, but it's a start:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

The tenative schedule is looking great. Does anyone know how the Queen Rearing section works? Is it a 3 day all day training session or can you pick up some of the other classes as well? I'm hoping to make it this year. Tim


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Usually the queen rearing track is a separate, full-time 3-day class. Keep in mind though, that if you skip out for an hour to attend another session, you won't be sent to the Principal's Office or have to serve detention. You're free to arrange your schedule as you want. 

Unfortunately I have a conflict in July and won't be able to make it this year. Disappointed since there are speakers I'd like to hear.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

My wife and I are planning to attend also. It will be nice to get away for a few days.

Johnny


----------

